# Help with internal microphone configuration



## aragats (Jul 22, 2021)

ThinkPad T14 gen2: the internal microphone is not working. I don't have any experience with audio/DSP settings.
Is this relevant: "_Unable to trace pin 25 to ADC 7_"?
Please advise. Thanks!

```
% dmesg | grep hdaa0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC257 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x17aa22c9
hdaa0: NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 19 40000000 0  0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 25 04a11030 3  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Right      Black   0
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 29 40661b45 4  5  Modem-line    None  Digital 0x00       Black   11
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 33 0421101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Right      Black   0
hdaa0: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 19 40000000 0  0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 25 04a11030 3  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Right      Black   0
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 33 0421101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Right      Black   0
hdaa0: 2 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=33 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 1 (3) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=25 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0:  Pin 33 traced to DAC 2 and hpredir 0
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (3)
hdaa0:  Unable to trace pin 25 to ADC 7, undo traces
hdaa0:  Pin 25 traced to ADC 8
hdaa0: Association 1 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 1 (3)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 35 to out
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 25 to out
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: Headphones redirection for association 0 nid=33 using unsolicited responses.
hdaa0: Redirect output to: main
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <Realtek ALC257 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 25 on hdaa0
```


```
% mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to  67:67
Mixer rec      is currently set to  37:37
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```


----------

